# Terrova vs Powerdrive V2 (both with iPilot)



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm comparing the Terrova and the Powerdrive V2. For a smaller boat where you could get away with the 70lb thrust of the V2, it seems like it is a much better value than the Terrova. Are there any real differences between the two, other than the Terrova can be had with stronger motors? I'm just curious There seems to be a very large price difference between the two.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

With the Terrova, you can also use a pedal. It's coming in handy for me, since my remote stopped working in 2 months.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

They both have foot pedals.
Can anyone answer Kableguy? I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

With the iPilot, only the PD2 can't be used with a foot pedal.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Terrova deploys a lot easier, and has a digital battery optimizer, which means the batteries will last longer.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a PDV2 US with the I-Pilot attatched. I am not the happiest of this set up. There have been problems that have been too numerous to get into here, but suffice it to say that I wish I had spent the extra money and gotten the terrova. If you search the boards you'll notice that anybody that complains about there I-Pilot has it attatched to a PDV2 and that everybody that loves there I-Pilot has a Terrova. I bought the entire setup when they first come out last year, before anybody really had a chance to use them and post comments/complaints. That'll teach me to jump the gun on new electronics. Of course I'll never learn, as I bought a new Humminbird 596HD DI fishfinder this year and am not happy with it. Should have spent the extra bucks and went with the SI/DI. (Evervbody loves theirs.) But what the heck, I'll just pick some more money off the tree in the back yard and buy something else new and untried.


----------



## mallard854 (Jul 29, 2011)

Terrova is much easier to stow and deploy.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

kschupp I agree with you about new electronics,been down that road a few times. Went out back and noticed the darn blackbirds picked my tree clean


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys crack me up... I need a seed or two off your tree Kschupp cause mine got blown over in the winds this year...
I'd say the difference is like anything else... you pretty much get what you pay for...
PD2's w/I-pilot cannot use foot pedals and are cluncky to deploy and stow compared to Terrova but that's nothing new, they've always been that way. If you keep them greased up with suntan lotion on the shaft and learn how to do it and work with them rather than against them and trying to muscle them in and out they're just fine. 
It's all about how much you want to pluck off that tree for a TM. I just got a PD2/w I-pilot and transducer and love it but it's a babe yet. My last PD2 went a decade with nary a complaint.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a PDV2 but it does not have the Ipilot,( It does have AP and CP though) I love my unit! My question for you is this: Why do you want the Ipilot?? everyone I know who has it says it never works for the way they want to use it? several have told me to NOT spend the money for it . Just curious what your "needs" are that require it.. without it, you can save a small fortune.

Salmonid


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> I have a PDV2 but it does not have the Ipilot,( It does have AP and CP though) I love my unit! My question for you is this: Why do you want the Ipilot?? everyone I know who has it says it never works for the way they want to use it? several have told me to NOT spend the money for it . Just curious what your "needs" are that require it.. without it, you can save a small fortune.
> 
> Salmonid


 The biggest advantage with the I-Pilot is the spot lock feature. When it works properly, it's fantastic. The ability to stay on a spot without having to drop anchor is amazing. Other than that, the AP and CP works just as well. Besides, without the I-Pilot, you can still use your foot pedal with the PD.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the I-Pilot feature a lot. I will troll along the top edge of a bank and like most structure,it's not a straight line. I will deploy the trolling motor, start recording a track and use my main motor to follow a trail on my GPS that follows the the edge of the break. I use the main motor to follow the trail because it's faster than the trolling motor. When I get to the end of the trail, I simply keep recalling the start or end of the recorded track and can fish without making the constant little turns to follow the break. The only thing I have to keep an eye out for is other boats and debris in my path. I fish alone a lot and it totally sets me free to fish! You can record a track up to 2 miles. If I snag up and need to use the lure retriever, I will use spot lock to keep me over the snagged lure.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the Terrova with I Pilot and it is hands down the best purchase I have ever made for my boat...! Especially, since I troll a lot. Bottom Line.... it is like having an invisible guide run your boat for you.


----------

